# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cần giúp Flash Gấp gấp lắm !!!!!

## Huongbavi

mình có 1 file flash cần sửa nhưng sửa bằng sothink swf quicker thì nó lại đổi cấu trúc nên mình nhờ bạn nào giúp mình .

cái này chỉ là 1 buttom mình lấy templates của album là con gái thật tuyệt trên mp3.zing và edit gần xong nhưng gặp phải cái buttom này .
giúp mình với . sửa giúp cái từ ca sỉ thành to you nha .
cái này mình định làm tặng mấy nử của lớp mình nhân 20-10 nên các bạn giúp mình nha .
[flash]http://a-one.tk/album.swf[/flash]
flash ở link này . vì ko att được nên up ở đây.
http://a-one.tk/album.swf

----------

